
How I built my MVP in 5 hours and got to $10k MRR in two months - vinrob92
https://www.indiehackers.com/@Vinrob/how-i-built-my-mvp-in-5-hours-and-got-to-10k-mrr-in-2-months-cf013aa198
======
yoaviram
This is a bit misleading as the article is about a service and not a product
based business. The terms MVP and MRR do not translate well to a services
based business as the two scale in vastly different ways. $10k monthly revenue
does not equal $10k MRR as there's nothing reoccurring about it. If these are
reoccurring revenues (say from a retainer) then the article does not mention
it, and even if so MRR is much less impressive for a services business because
scaling is so hard while in a digital product business, if there's demand
scaling is considerably easier.

~~~
vinrob92
Hey! OP here :)

I agree that it is not a product. Another more correct term would have been
"MVO" (Minimum Viable Offer)

It is a productized service business offering design as a service. For a fixed
per month we do design requests, so it is recurring in that sense.

------
neilk
Seems pretty bogus to me, or something is unexplained.

ManyPixels offers unlimited monthly design work for a fixed price that’s less
than what a good freelance designer would charge for a day.

This can only work if the customers rarely even use the service, or if he’s
found some new source of cheap and easily available design talent.

In the article he already mentioned how hard it was to find talented freelance
designers. I get that you can smooth out those costs if you aggregate demand.
Maybe the company can get good at sourcing good designers. But then you need
to guarantee their availability. Which means it’s just a design firm.

Seems hard to do when you are drastically underpricing.

The MRR, is that calculated on a few days of operation? Or have you really
taken on ~50 clients who can demand unlimited design work in one month, with
no permanent staff and where you probably lose money on each client?

